# August 2012 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.... you can't nominate yourself.

 3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of August 2012 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 6) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:





 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## Forkie

I nominate Serenity by Beanart:



Original thread here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/293443-serenity.html

**MOD edit Nomination removed -- sorry it was posted in July not August **


----------



## jfrabat

Well, it IS serene...


----------



## Jaemie

Dauden by Compaq



Compaq said:


>



From: Of course I had to try this for myself, when the opportunity was there!


----------



## mishele

Dead Train   By charlie76


charlie76 said:


> old rail car at the  balloon track by charlie766, on Flickr


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Eldorado and the Ethnic Lady by nightflowre


nightflowre said:


>



Original pics here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/293759-vietnam-story-photos.html


----------



## charlie76

JoshuaSimPhotography said:
			
		

> Eldorado and the Ethnic Lady by nightflowre
> Original pics here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/293759-vietnam-story-photos.html



Hey Josh...I like your new choice of avatar.  Who what the fella on your old one?  On the new avatar....you should reshoot to get you looking straight at the camera....your eye appears to be looking off to the left!!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Thx charlie, the old guy on my other one was Ken Duncan, famous panoramic photographer. Thx for the tips I will reshoot


----------



## Jaemie

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Thx charlie, the old guy on my other one was Ken Duncan, famous panoramic photographer. Thx for the tips I will reshoot



I always wondered who that man is! 

Ya, nice avatar, Josh.


----------



## sm4him

THIS:






from, of course, mishele. Found here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/294796-what-did-you-say.html


----------



## MLeeK

cgipson1 said:


> My Cat the Owl by CGipson Photography, on Flickr



LOVE Charlie's Owl Cat!


----------



## charlie76

I would like to nominate Oh...beans!!...by otto.

Link to the thread here.


----------



## ronlane

I would nominate this photo from teh Drink Milk thread.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/295052-drink-milk.html


----------



## MLeeK

I'm a charlie fan this month... cgipson


cgipson1 said:


> Comments welcome!


----------



## cgipson1

MLeeK said:


> I'm a charlie fan this month... cgipson
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comments welcome!
Click to expand...


Wow.. 2 nominations?? Thanks, Mlee! Is that even allowed? lol!


----------



## sm4him

cgipson1 said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a charlie fan this month... cgipson
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comments welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.. 2 nominations?? Thanks, Mlee! Is that even allowed? lol!
Click to expand...


That yellow jacket with the stinger out would be a good choice too, but I decided you've already bagged your limit for the month. 

It is going to be TOO HARD to pick just ONE of these as the "best" photo--they are all so good, and so different!


----------



## Jaemie

Steve5D said:


> And, then, my favorite shot of the day:
> 
> 8.



From: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photojournalism-sports-gallery/293921-ponies.html


----------



## MLeeK

Jaemie said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, then, my favorite shot of the day:
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photojournalism-sports-gallery/293921-ponies.html
Click to expand...

that one just makes me smile!


----------



## Jaemie

"Eeeyup!"


----------



## mishele

Givin ABSTRACT some love!!!
*Compaq*  Abstract


Compaq said:


> Bord by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## jfrabat

Jaemie said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, then, my favorite shot of the day:
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photojournalism-sports-gallery/293921-ponies.html
Click to expand...


So whats the name of the horse?  Mr. Ed???  LOL!


----------



## Jaemie

carlos58 said:


> Tofane by night



From: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/296210-dolomites-2012-a.html


----------



## martalbert57

I think this award deserve for mishele, I like her photo.


----------



## mishele

martalbert57 said:


> I think this award deserve for mishele, I like her photo.


:mrgreen:


----------



## MLeeK

You need to quote or link to the post it is in on TPF. You can't nominate from outside TPF.


----------



## Buckster

Also not allowed to post photos via image tags you don't hold the copyright to, other than in quotes from another part of TPF where the copyright holder themselves has posted.  Links only from outside.


----------



## MLeeK

From images that the members post here during the month, if you see one you really feel is phenomenal and should be THE PHOTO OF THE MONTH for the forum, you nominate it. 
To do that in the post you can click the "reply with quote" under the image and then copy the type that shows in the reply box and paste it into a reply in this thread. Then make sure you copy the link to the post you are quoting and post that too.


----------



## Jaemie

Spiritinthesky said:


> Sorry I don't understand, so what do I need to do?



Read the "RULES" at the beginning of this thread:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hoto-month-nomination-thread.html#post2667652


----------



## mishele

bleeblu said:


> The Ease of Falling by Mark Harless, on Flickr


=)


----------



## manaheim

Jaemie said:


> carlos58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tofane by night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/296210-dolomites-2012-a.html
Click to expand...


DAMNIT.  I came here to nominate this.  I never nominate ANYTHING, and went out of my way.

dAMNITDamNITadmniT!


----------



## Jaemie

*Eyes*, by RhysPhotograph.me



RhysPhotograph.me said:


>



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/297192-eyes.html


----------



## PixelRabbit

My first nomination for this month 
Original Thread:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/297015-osprey-quest-day-7-winner.html



coastalconn said:


> A full week of getting up early, getting to  my spot and waiting.  Today payed off...  Nikon D300 with Tamron 200-500
> Comments Welcome...
> About 45 feet away...
> 
> 
> 
> Osprey Up Close by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## pgriz

Lots of really good ones this month. And to the pile, I'd like to add Abbye Dahl's Oliver...
[ found here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/297455-improvement.html


Hmmm....  Where do I get the "originally posted" tag from?


----------



## tirediron

Nominating this diptych by Lisa_13


----------



## arleneangle

What you talk about is so interesting.


----------

